# Suspicious skin nodule...please help



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

There is no way to know unless you take it to the vet. That looks really scary but the good news he is young.


----------



## dogmama (May 3, 2015)

I regret not getting Pet Insurance for my dear dog Amber, who recently passed away. Now may be the time while he is young, since they will not cover any pre-existing conditions.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Anytime you are nervous about something going on with your dog it is never a "unnecessary" visit to the vet. I would highly recommend you going as lumps and bumps are never something to gamble on


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would definitely see the vet. 
My Golden had, on 2 separate occasions, skin cancers removed. Both were benign with excision and good margins. So I was very happy I had saw them and had them checked right away while small.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Probably dumb question (the OP was 2 weeks ago too...) - but did you rule out a tick? Only reason why I ask is I immediately thought about a tick I found on Bertie last year. Normally I find them on the dogs' ears, if I do. This was around his one shoulder and the tick was basically burrowed in. It was the grossest thing I've had to deal with. It looked similar to your picture.


----------

